# Moody may have a new home!



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

There is a very nice lady who owns a petting zoo just 2 hours from us took some of our young ringneck doves today (she showed quite an interest in them), and said that Moody would be welcome on her little farm. She has raised a few geese from eggs and keeps a few geese on her land; a sebastopol, her own hand-raised canada, two miniature canadas, and a few others. She says that they are in no way friendly (sort of like Moody!), but that they get a nice pond and a lot of grass, and seem to really like it. She's a really good person and a good animal lover and has a vet nearby (a _*GREAT*_ avian certified vet in Saskatoon is very close to her) and she'd be willing to take Moody in for a full check-up if need be. However, she and I both agree that Moody would do so much better with his own kind and enough space to run around, and lots of grass to eat.

We are going to be driving out there later in April to scope it out before we make a final decision, but we think this may be our best option. She's a good bird lover with a well-kept farm, and I know Moody would find a lot more happiness there, than he does here.


Just wanted to share the news!

- Hilary & Moody


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This sounds very encouraging, Vasp! I hope it works out. Please let us know how the visit goes and send pictures if you can!

Terry


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Definitely! I'll see if I can get my hands on a camera. I'm very hopeful that this may turn out very well. 
Moody would be so happy to have all of that freedom, and no more diaper changes.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That sounds like a wonderful place for Moody. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That sounds like a great plan!!! Giving Moody a goose friendly environment and others of her kind will boost her emotional well being and help her physical being. The excellent avian vet nearby doesn't hurt either.

I know this will be difficult for you Vasp, but you are doing what is best for her, and that shows that you truly love her.

Please do update us on the big move and let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

What I especially love about it is that it's just 2 hours away, so Moody could still see me very often. I swear, I'm going to have to give the people there a huge list of what Moody needs!  But I think I'll just say that he appreciates his veggies and lettuce, and lots of space and grass, and that if the other geese bully him, that the people should just put him in a safe place where he can still see them, and allow him to get used to the other geese. I don't want my baby being bullied.

Either way, I know it's for the best.
Moody's a special goose, and he knows what he wants, and what he needs.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Hilary - I'm really happy to read about Moody's potential new home. It sounds ideal for him and its great it will at least be near enough for you to visit. You always give so much toward your charges and I'm glad this is working out for both you and Moody.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, everyone... Moody's in his new home as of today. My heart aches a bit, but I know it's for the best. It's a really great place... They have a pet turkey who followed us around as he gave us a tour of the place. He has bottle fed many livestock and keeps them as petting zoo animals. There's a pair of barnacle geese there, and a sebastopol goose, as well as a small Canada goose and some other type of goose--a rare type. They also have pheasants, a pet raccoon, roller pigeons, and, well... Many, many other animals, let's just say! They even bottle fed a moose.

Moody has to stay in a pen until it warms up and the snow all melts, but they have a biiiiig fenced-out part of the yard, with a pond in the middle, just for their geese, in the summer. If Moody warms up to them, he may have full-run of the place, like "Turkey-Lurkey" (who I absolutely adored!)

There's a little grid between Moody and two other smaller geese, that Moody will be slowly acquainted to. He is the biggest of the lot, so I'm not worried about him being bullied around. 

I really miss him, already... I miss those lazy blue eyes, and that soft, fluffy neck. And holding his cheek against mine and telling him that he was my world. And how he looks when he's wet. And those big, floppy feet. And his sweet little voice, and how he'd whisper in my ear as we both nodded off to sleep. But I know it's for the best.

I have some pictures, but as we toured, it slipped my mind to take pictures of the place.  We are going to visit again in July/August, and that will be when it's beautiful... I promise I'll take pictures then.


Moody can be a free goose now.



- Hilary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad you found a wonderful place for Moody. I hope you will keep us updated about how Moody is doing there. I know this was a difficult parting for you, and I have such a great deal of respect for you for putting Moody's best interests first.

Terry


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

It was very hard for me to let Moody go, but as soon as I saw the place, I knew it was for the best. The owners (the first of the family I spoke to was Riley, their daughter) have a genuine love for animals of all types, and experience with a huge variety of them. I emailed them and they told me that Moody is eating and drinking already, and not stressed out. However, now the sun has set, and he will most certainly be worried, as obviously, I can't be with him in his pen. But I think the other geese will definitely keep him soothed. I'm so, so happy he's not alone, and the other geese are close enough to comfort him, but far enough away to give him time to adjust.

I hope he remembers me when I go and visit later this year.

It seems really cold and lonely in the house now.
I miss him. He's never been so far away. I worry irrationally about him...
If his feet are warm, if his bedding is clean, if he likes his food, if he's sitting in poop, if he's getting some sleep, if he's cold, if he's afraid... If the dark scares him, like it does at home...
I miss his blue eyes, and I miss his fluffy neck. I know it will get easier with time... But I've never loved an animal like this before...


Hilary


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is undestandable you worry about your baby, you two have a special bond. I am sure he will be fine and he will adjust in his new home, especially since there are others of his kind around. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I know that had to be very bittersweet moment for you and I think it is wonderful, because you put his needs over your own, and he is in a goose-friendly environment and has other birds of his kind to be with. I can't think of a greater act of love then this~

Please do update us, and defenitely share some pictures! 

Thank you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is wonderful. I know how you feel and as painful as it was, I think you made the right decision for Moody.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I've got some beautiful pictures of my Moody.
I want everyone to experience Moody like I experienced him every day.






































Continued


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I hope you all enjoyed seeing my little baby. He's in a nice place, now.
I'm really going to miss him. Don't you think he has the most soulful eyes ever?

- Hilary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Moody is quite beautiful (well, handsome)! I certainly agree that his blue eyes are windows to his soul! Be happy for him, Hilary, even though your heart is sad. I hope you will keep us updated about how Moody is doing in his new home.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so glad that Moody has found such a nice place to be with other geese. I know it must be very hard for you to give him up. At least he is close and you can visit whenever you like.  You've done an amazing job in bringing him this far in his life and I know he'll never forget you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those pics are great. What a hondsome baby!!!.
Thanks for sharing them.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hilary,

Your pictures of Moody really captured his specialness. I know it tears your heart in two to have him gone from you. You have given him the opportunity to let him live a great goose life and that takes courage. I'm so glad you found a good place for him, especially one where you can visit and call to check up on how he is doing. Thank you for the pictures.

Margaret


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I have gotten a bit of an update on Moody, though it is not very explanative. I'm just corresponding with the new owners by email, though I could phone them at any time. I will do so, later in spring, for a good talk about Moody, hopefully.

So far, all is well with Moody. He's fine and is adapting well and enjoying his food and water with gust, as usual. He's right next to two other geese, though separated, but he can see them, and I bet he'll make friends with them. The pain is going, because I know that he'll be very happy where he is, but I do feel that my room is a bit foreign to me, without him in it.

Regards,
Hilary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please do keep us posted about Moody. He is a much loved goose around here!

Terry


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Once my baby lovebirds are weaned this summer, probably in August, we're going to be taking a trip North, to see some ravens, and we'll be visiting Moody then. I'll definitely take pictures.


----------



## cryllc (Dec 22, 2007)

Your goose is absolutely beautiful. He looks like a big sweetheart. Those eyes are amazing! I understand your bittersweetness about what you did. You loved him so much you let him go. His new home sounds awesome and exciting for him but don't think for a minute he'll ever forget his mama, the one who always looked out for him and loved most of all. Plus you are so close you can just drive up on a day whenever during the year and just visit. Good for you


----------

